# EOTECH 552 Holographic Weapon Sight- Looking for Input



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey all, I am considering purchasing an Eotech HWS, in particular the Model 552 and would appreciate any input concerning this sight. Am looking for input from individuals with actual hands on use, pros and cons. Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is a major purchase considering the price of these babies! Thanks in advance for your thoughts!!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have one. It's great...but overkill if you don't have night vision. If you have night vision, then I highly encourage you to get one. What else would you like to know?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Smokin'. Yes, I have night vision. I've done quite a bit of research on these and everything sounds great concerning it, however one area I'm curious about is any possible washout of the reticle in certain circumstances. Also am trying to decide between the .a65 or the XR308. It will be mounted on a .308 carbine upper, but the XR308 reticle is calibrated for a 150 gr. FMJ out of a 24 inch barrel and the carbine has a 16" barrel. Wondering how accurate the calibration would be with the different barrel lengths. Also the XR308 reticle somehow looks kind of over busy if you know what I mean. Much more to concentrate on so I'm leaning toward the 65 MOA circle and dot.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually have one for sale right now, I just didn't post it up on this site. Good sight, used it for years. I love the EOTech window, and it's reticule. The larger 65MOA ring helps with fast shots, and the middle, 1MOA dot is wonderful for making the accurate, longer range shot. Works great with a magnifier as well.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Reptilicus said:


> Thanks for the advice Smokin'. Yes, I have night vision. I've done quite a bit of research on these and everything sounds great concerning it, however one area I'm curious about is any possible washout of the reticle in certain circumstances. Also am trying to decide between the .a65 or the XR308. It will be mounted on a .308 carbine upper, but the XR308 reticle is calibrated for a 150 gr. FMJ out of a 24 inch barrel and the carbine has a 16" barrel. Wondering how accurate the calibration would be with the different barrel lengths. Also the XR308 reticle somehow looks kind of over busy if you know what I mean. Much more to concentrate on so I'm leaning toward the 65 MOA circle and dot.


Depends on the zero when talking about different barrel lengths. The EOTech really is a great sight. I've used it in competitions and in combat. Once you dial it in, where the dot is, the bullet goes. It's that easy. I really think for your intended usage, it will serve you well.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys! I have decided to get the 552 with the 65 MOA circle and dot reticle. I had one in my hands this afternoon and now kick my self for not getting it then. Now I have to wait until Monday! Now that I have made my mind up I feel like a kid on Christmas eve except I know what will be inside the package. I see a range day coming up next weekend!!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I love my EOTech 552. You will not be disappointed. I can't think of a single bad thing to say about it. I am currently saving up for a G33 to go with it.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Website says about 1000 hrs. on 2 AA Lithium batteries. I can live with that!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

It turns itself off after about 8 hours of no button input, in case you forget to. I don't remember what my instructions said about battery life, but I shoot for about two hours, twice a month, and my good quality AA's have lasted almost a year. I keep a spare set of batteries inside my MagPul STR stock.

Hey, it's my 1000th post! Yay me!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep Sparky, now that I've decided to get it I have now been eyeballing the G33 as well. That will have to wait a bit tho as this 552 is going to pretty much empty my "rathole" cash.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Am currently drinking a toast to your 1000th post!! Rock on!!!!!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anyone have or have used the Eotech 512 that uses AA batteries?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hell, the 552 uses double A's...I believe every word about the 1000 hour life. I remember my weapon at the 820th...had it 4 years, trained almost daily with it and I don't remember ever changing the batteries.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> Does anyone have or have used the Eotech 512 that uses AA batteries?


I have a 512 and like it a lot, I consider it to be the basic Eotech. I buy the bulk pack AA batteries because I also use AA batteries in my flashlights etc.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I may have to look into one of these thanks for putting up the info guys.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the 512 and always get my man! recommend any eotech!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Is it just me or has anybody else noticed that ShotLady always brings a breath of fresh air to any thread she post on???


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

awww you flatter me! I woulda got a fancier one, but I bought 3, making sure the boys got one too!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the things I really like about the Eotech is that it retains it's zero, I've taken my Eotech 512 off and put it back on my AR a half dozen times and never has to adjust it afterwards.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> Does anyone have or have used the Eotech 512 that uses AA batteries?


I have a few Eotech and all use AA batteries. 
You can get AA batteries much easier the cr123's, you can use rechargeable AA batteries and you can use the AA lithium batteries that negates any reason to get one that uses cr123's except for the ones that use cr123's are a little shorter. If you do get a Eotech that uses AA be sure to have a supply of AA lithium because they are lighter, last longer and will operate at much lower temperatures. If all possible see if you can get your Eotech to co-witness with your iron sights. Eotech's are the best choice if using night vision, even if you don't have NV it never hurts to have that ability for the future. 
The best selling point as far as I am concerned is the fact that they are used by both our military and police forces. The military did all types of testing that we could not afford to do before they allowed them in their inventory including destroying several just to see what punishment they can take.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for the heads up on the batteries.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Seneca said:


> One of the things I really like about the Eotech is that it retains it's zero, I've taken my Eotech 512 off and put it back on my AR a half dozen times and never has to adjust it afterwards.


Not only does it hold zero but if you have it co-witnessed with your rifles all you have to do to sight it in is adjust the horizontal and vertical until the dot alines with the front and rear iron sights on any gun you move it to. I pay a little more and get the quick connect mounts for them especially for the magnifier if you have one. So that it can be easily removed and used as a monocular. You never want to scan an area while it is attached to the rifle.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Not only does it hold zero but if you have it co-witnessed with your rifles all you have to do to sight it in is adjust the horizontal and vertical until the dot alines with the front and rear iron sights on any gun you move it to. I pay a little more and get the quick connect mounts for them especially for the magnifier if you have one. So that it can be easily removed and used as a monocular. You never want to scan an area while it is attached to the rifle.


I agree...to an extent. You're describing what we call "lollipopping" the sight. This is step one of the zeroing process. It is effective, but I would not stop there as accuracy at range will be off. You MUST zero the sight at a range you intend on using.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

hell, i may have to get one from these reviews lol. i have a sight mark 13xxx something series. it was a fraction of the cost. no night vision capabilities but it was in my price range. it has the same design as eotech with 4 reticles and seems to hold a zero pretty good. (only fired abotu 100 rounds using it, and only up to 100 yards...i need a new range to practice) plus the battery life is only about 80ish hours with a watch battery


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

omegabrock said:


> hell, i may have to get one from these reviews lol. i have a sight mark 13xxx something series. it was a fraction of the cost. no night vision capabilities but it was in my price range. it has the same design as eotech with 4 reticles and seems to hold a zero pretty good. (only fired abotu 100 rounds using it, and only up to 100 yards...i need a new range to practice) plus the battery life is only about 80ish hours with a watch battery


You get what you pay for. By the time you put an EOTech, and a G33 on top of your rifle, you will have more money in the optics, than the rifle, but to me, it's worth it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is a dam good sight if the cost is not going to break you. Take care of it and it will last a long time. The really good stuff does cost more.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I use it and co-witness. I use the usmc rear sight. for the boys' ar i bought them Midwest industries sights. man those are nice at almost 350 a set.


----------

